# Jigsaw Blades Falling Out



## Careysub (May 7, 2011)

Hi:

I have had a Ryobi orbital jigsaw for a while (not heavy use, but it isn't new) and now I find I can't keep the t-shank blades in. The "quick release" mechanism releases all too quickly, all on its own, while I am cutting more than a few inches.

I try to seat the blade as deeply and securely as I can, and I can't pull the blade out even with pliers once seated, but it comes out when I start cutting. I have the blade snug against the back roller. There don't seem to be adjustments for the release mechanism. I have tried just cutting slower, to keep pressure off the blade, but it still falls out.

It didn't do this when new. 

I am ready to give up on this otherwise good tool for one with less "convenience" so that I can actually use it.

There must be a solution though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Carey

I have a old jig saw like that ,it's PITA saw ,I stick on sand paper on the blade and trim the sand paper off with a razor blade so it fits right in to the slot, not high tech but it works..

=====


----------



## Cirick (May 15, 2011)

I had the same problem with a skil jig saw. Went out and bought a craftsman and no longer have the problem. It is very aggravating.
Now before I buy tools a research them and ask questions of professionals to avoid going through more aggravation and wasting money on annoying tools. I know this doesn't solve your problem, but at least you know you are not alone!


----------

